# questions to ask at consult meeting



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all. I recently found a great list of questions on here to ask on my consult meeting, but I can't find it now. Any ideas what section it mite be in or any link would be really helpful. Thanks x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Rachael - here's the link:

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

Best of luck at your first meeting - take a pen and paper and make sure you get all your questions answered and time to write down the answers - it all gets pretty confusing at times trying to take all that information in, in my experience.

I'm going to move your post to the IVF board, which is full of loads of fab information on IVF, really helpful for when you're just setting out.

x


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi

Wow that list is really helpful, I think I will use it to - thanks!    I have my consultant appointment in two weeks, I cannot wait to find out when we will be starting and to get more info.

Rachel - When is your appointment??



xx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank u for posting the link, I really appreciate it  
I will be printing it off and taking it with me! So much to ask!

Hi carrots12, I'm just waiting for af to arrive so I can book in for mine, no doubt it will keep me waiting and give me that small glimmer of hope like it does most months before bringing me back down to earth again  I just want things to hurry up now so we can get started. My dh went to do his semen assessment today so fingers crossed that comes back ok as previously it was all good!
Which clinic are you at?  
Fingers crossed it will be a happy ending for us bot xxx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

So sorry, just realised I left an 'a' out of your name Rachael - my bad, sorry.

Our appointment is on 15th March for our initial discussion about what to expect, I've to bring my af dates so they can work out when its likely we can start etc.  Am due on this weekend but as always have everything crossed that a miracle is going to happen and that we won't need the treatment afterall - this never gets any easier does it?!

We are getting one NHS funded treatment via Mayday Hospital in Croydon.  They do most of the work there but on the day of EC my DH has to take the eggs they have collected to London Bridge, provide his sample and then come back to Croydon to collect me.  Talk about adding pressure to a man!  I just hope he can still 'perform' as he needs to.  

What clinic are you at?

I have everything crossed that 2012 is going to be a good year.   

xxx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

No worries, everyone spells my name wrong, i blame my mum for adding that extra little 'a' in there!  

We are at Oxford fertility centre, luckily its only 20 minutes from where we live and they do all the treatment there. Its unfortunate that your dh has to travel to do the deed, but im sre he will oblige!! ( most men would love to be given the permission to do what we are asking of our men!   )

How long have you been ttc for? Do you have any medical factors of just unexplained like myself? 

we have been ttc since 2005, and have spent the last couple of years saving as i am only 28 and we have to wait till im 30 to get our one funded cycle    Its so frustrating as they say the younger you are the better the success rate, yet they make you wait for your free go, cant see the logic in it myself! Nothing that i can do to change it though, so we decided to fund one cycle ourselves and then if the worst happens we will get our free go at 30 for a second attempt! Fingers crossed we wont need it though    

Sending lots of    and     your way too x

Do you have a name or would you like to stay known as carrots?   x


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi there

My gorgeous DH and I have been trying for over 4 years now.  We knew straightaway we wanted kids and I want nothing more than to make him a Daddy - he'd be an amazing one.  We thought something wasn't right when nothing was happening after a year or so but just kept trying and hoping.  Eventually we went for tests last January (if I'd known how long the test were going to take we would have gone much sooner!!  ) and we too have been thrown into the 'unexplained' pool.

Urgh, the frustrations of the NHS criteria and the postcode lottery drive me mad.    Its great that you are in a position to self fund in the meantime - fingers crossed you won't need the NHS one as this one will work.     I'm getting on a bit and am now 35 (35!!!) so feel like this is our last/only shot really.  Hahaha, just reading that back - how melodramatic do I sound?!  

Have a great weekend hun.  Sending you lots of  
xxx


PS.  Carrots is good!


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Morning.

Carrots it is then  

Fingers firmly crossed that one go is all we both need  . Although we will get our funded go at 30 if this one fails, im not sure that i will be emotionally strong enough to go through the whole process again! Im worried how i am going to cope with the stress of ivf aswell as the stress of my job! Im hoping to book 2 weeks off to cover ec and et, otherwise i may kill my staff!    or go a little crazy!
Its so hard to book any holiday in advance though as you just dont know any exact dates! Have you thought about booking holiday or do you have a very understanding boss?

Signs of my af this morning - i usally cry at the site of it, but im actually happy to see it arriving so we can move forward at last    

Hope you are having a lovely weekend  

xx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi there

Did you have a great weekend?  Did AF arrive?  I had a nice quiet weekend but my AF arrived yesterday so that was disappointing - I knew when I woke up that she was waiting for me and I refused to get up for half an hour as I didn't want the reality hit.  

I am lucky enough to get 5 days excused leave from work to take during my treatment, and ideally I want to take these for EC and ET week, and I'll then take the following week as holiday.  I would ideally like to be at home for the entire 2ww but not sure I have enough holiday or can afford to take unpaid leave - I guess I'll see how I feel as I might enjoy being a lady of leisure.    My work are fairly flexible with appointments, which has been great.  I am hoping once we've had out consultation I'll have a better idea of expected dates and can speak to my HR department about my options - I can't speak to my line manager as I work with a bunch of gossips and before long the entire team will know why I am off.  

How have your work been?  Are they flexible with your appointments?  I think you should definitely take the holiday if you can - you don't want work stresses when you have something far more important going on.  Would you have to take the EC and ET as holiday or could you take those as medical/hospital appointments to save on your holiday?

I'm not sure we will have another try if this one fails.  We will definitely have FET if we are lucky enough to get any frosties but not sure we will go with IVF again.  We would struggle to find the money and I'm not sure I am emotionally strong enough to cope with it either or that I want to put our relationship through it.  I guess we will see what happens as we may be desperate for another go.  I have everything crossed that one time will be enough for both of us.    

I am getting so excited that we have our appointment next week - I really want to get started as soon as possible.  I'm a very impatient person at this best of times so this is really testing me!  

 

xxx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi carrots,

Sorry for delayed reply, had a hectic week at work and just havent found the time to get on the laptop, and replying on my phone is a nightmare! I'm doing pretty much 50 hour weeks at work at the momant so i really will need the 2 weeks off over ec and et. I have worked for the company for 7 years, left for 6 months last year and then rejoined again so my boss is aware of my situation and said she will be supportive, but its hard as cant book anything in advance and she will have to find cover for me at short notice. I will have to take all days as holiday though unfortunately! No exeption for hospital appointments! Thats great that you get 5 days excused leave. 

Sorry to hear that af arrived   its never gets any easier does it. After thinking mine was arriving it has now decided to keep me waiting! It likes to give me that little glimmer of hope! But im sure it will make an appearance very soon! Still   it doesnt though! 

Not long till your appointment now  , bet you cant wait. Let me know how you get along      

Rachael xx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi hun, how are you?

Oooh, fingers crossed that your lack of af is going to bring with it good news.  How nice if you were pregnant and didn't have to go for treatment.   

I am excited and nervous in equal measures about Thursday.  Have all my questions printed out in preparation - hope they are ready for me!  

Not having the best day today.  Have been asked to arrange a baby shower for a colleague before she goes off on mat leave by someone who knows we are experiencing problems conceiving and are having treatment soon.  I know its silly but its had me in tears today at the complete lack of sensitivity.  I don't expect people to walk on egg shells around me but just felt like this was a slap around the face.  Think the matter was made worse when I asked why I had to organise it and the woman laughed and asked what the problem was.  Grrrrrgh.    Its been hard enough keeping a smile on my face whilst working so closely with the mum-to-be (she has made some shockingly insensitive comments herself and I've laughed them off) without this - come on people, give me a break!    I've calmed down now and I've started to organise the shower but cannot wait for the day to be over.

Hope all is good with you.

   

xxx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey hun, just a quick note as on my phone. Been thinking of you today, how did it all go? Were they impressed with the list of questions?! And I hope all the answers were positive . I will try and get on the laptop at the weekend for a more detailed message.
 

Rachael xx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey hun, how are you?

Are you having a better week or have you been working crazy hours again?

Thanks so much for your message.  All went really well yesterday, the fertility nurse was a complete sweetheart and she provided so much information I didn't really need my question list   but had it ready just in case and I did ask a few random things.

The bad news is that we need a few more tests done....   it feels like they are never ending.  My DH needs to have the HIV blood test and a detailed SA this month - this SA will decide whether we need ICSI or not - and I need to have more blood tests, a baseline scan and a trial transfer during my next cycle, which should be at the start of April.

Providing these tests all come back okay then I will be starting Buserelin spray when the following af arrives, which should be at the end of April.  Eeeeekk!  Cannot wait to get started with it all and its great to have a rough idea of dates etc.  I am still obviously hoping we might still get lucky naturally in the meantime but its pretty unlikely this month as my DH is away on a boys weekend this weekend when I am due to be ovulating  .

Whats happening with you?  Did af arrive?

   

xxx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi hun,

so pleased to hear the appointment went well today   It definetely puts you at ease if the hospital staff are nice. Its a shame they didnt tell you to have all the tests beforehand. Our clinic told us to have all the bloods and the semen analysis done again before we go for our consent meeting, so we are all done with those. After keeping me waiting for nearly 2 weeks, af sadly arrived this morning   ,  im not suprised as i have been this late before but was still a horrible start to my friday morning - i consoled myself with several chocolate bars at lunchtime   I was really hoping to have the consent meeting, baseline scan and mock transfer all on the same day so i have held off booking it until today thinking i could then get an appointment the week after next, but when i phoned them they couldnt fit us in until 10th April! so i will then have to go back again another day for the scan and mock as it wont be the right time in my cycle. Im assuming i will then need to wait for af again before sniffing. So i will probably be a couple of weeks behind you by the sounds of it, but will know more on the 10th April. One more month of hoping for a miracle i guess   

I have had another busy week at work - long hours and barely any breaks, but i do love my job. Im manager of a day nursery! ( no way of getting away from babies for me!) Ive only been managing for 6 months and its a new nursery so need to put the hours in to make it a success. I have been with the comp


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

oops, pressed send by accident then!

I have worked with the company for 7 years and my boss is being really supportive, just need to let her know when i need time off and she will cover it. Carried 5 days holiday over so will definitely take 2 weeks off for EC and et.

I cant believe how insensitive your boss has been over the baby shower   . Hope you have had a better couple of days  

Thats a shame that DH is away whilst you are ovulating! what are you going to do all weekend. Put your feet up and relax and watch anything you like on the box  

Have a good one whatever you do hun xx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi hun, how are you?

I hope you had a nice weekend.  I spent my weekend relaxing and having control of the remote for once.  Was so nice not to have football or sport on the telly for once.  

Sorry to hear that af turned up eventually and also that you can’t get an appointment for such a long time.  Hopefully you can get your tests done quickly so you will be all ready to start sniffing when you can!!  It would be great if you were having your treatment at the same time as me.

I was told at my appointment last week that after EC I can get signed off of work by the hospital for 5 days to recover, so you might want to ask if that is possible for you too to save on your holiday.  I am trying to work it that I take 4 weeks off for treatment (5 days excused, 5 days sick and then 2 weeks holiday over the 2ww).  It is a lot of time to have off but I want to give us the best possible chance of this working so any stresses from work will be the last thing I want.  It is great that you have a supportive boss and that she is being flexible with your time off – its so important knowing you don’t have to worry isn’t it?

Roll on the 10th April for you and my next af so we can both get one step closer to treatment.   

 

xxx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi hun  

How are you? Hope you have had a good week. I have had another very busy one, but in a way im glad as it makes the weeks go quicker. I just want the next 2 to hurry up so its time for our appointment. I hate all this waiting! God knows what i will be like on the 2ww!!

Any news on your front? 

Hope you have been enjoying the sunshine! Sunburn in March was quite unexpected! 

  

Rachael x


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi lovely, hows it going?  

Are you having another busy week?  Its nice to be busy when you are waiting for appointments isn't it?  I am dreading the 2ww as I am not a patient person at the best of times so think I will end up driving myself, and everyone around me, crazy!  

No news from me, waiting for af to show so I can book in for my next round of tests.  I am usually a 28/29 day girl but no doubt she will keep me waiting this time just for fun.

Really hope the next two weeks go quickly for you so you can get to your appointment and start the next step.

Hope you are still enjoying the sunshine.  I work in an office so can see its sunny out but unfortunately am not able to enjoy it.  Maybe a walk to the shops at lunchtime is in order (plus retail therapy is always good right?!  ).

Take care hun.



xxx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey  

Sorry for lack of reply, i have been very busy and struggled to get onto the lap top. I have tried several times to post from my phone but get half way through a message and then it freezes!  

How have you been? Has AF arrived yet? Hope you had a lovely Easter break and got lots of chocolate!?

As for me, i had a crappy easter, spent most of it in bed suffering with a very bad cold and chesty cough    I was fine all week and then relaxed on the sofa Friday afternoon and it was like my body said ' hang on a minute your relaxing, you can get ill'  

On a happier note, i had consent meeting today  . The nurse we saw could not have been nicer, and gave us so much time to ask everything we needed to. My husband has been told he has super sperm so is delighted with himself this evening   
The nurse scanned me and has discovered i have polycystic ovaries and thinks i may not be ovulating every month! I have no symptoms of pco and have used home ovulation kits many times in the past and they have picked up the surge, and all my bloods have been normal, so its all a bit of a shock really. She couldn't believe i had never been scanned before, but the overall outcome doesn't change, we still need ivf. She said i will need close monitoring and extra scans though. The drug dosage will also be low, which is actually a good thing as it will be cheaper   I just have to wait for af to arrive now ( due friday) then i will start sniffing 21 days later!! Its all starting to get a bit real now. Hopefully we will both be at a similar stage.


Lots of    and    coming your way as always 

Rachael xxx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi lovely, how are you?

My turn to apologise for the delay in replying but its been manic at work and it was a busy Easter weekend.  Sorry you were poorly over yours.  I find I always get ill when I have time off from work, bugging isn’t it!

Sorry to read you have polycystic ovaries but good that they have discovered it before you start the process and hopefully by them carefully monitoring you and the extra scans everything will be okay.  I loved your comment re your hubby and his super sperm, very funny.  

I had my mock transfer yesterday which all went well, luckily.  It was as uncomfortable or not as any smears and was over really quickly.  The worst thing was having a full bladder for it, I had to run out as soon as it was finished for a wee!

Wooo hoo that you are starting soon.  Looks like we will be starting within days of each other then, YAY!  Be nice to have a buddy at a similar stage to compare notes.    As long the bloods and swabs all come back okay then I am due to start when I get af, which should be Sunday 29th.  Its odd that I start on day 1 of my af and you start on 21 – seems a lot of people start on day 21 too.  Has af arrived today?

At my appointment yesterday they said they would now order my drugs and that I would get a call when they are going to be delivered to me – EEEEK!  It really is all starting to become real now isn’t it?  How are you feeling about it all?

Have a great weekend.   

xx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

rachael83 said:


> No worries, everyone spells my name wrong, i blame my mum for adding that extra little 'a' in there!
> 
> We are at Oxford fertility centre, luckily its only 20 minutes from where we live and they do all the treatment there. Its unfortunate that your dh has to travel to do the deed, but im sre he will oblige!! ( most men would love to be given the permission to do what we are asking of our men!  )
> 
> ...


This is so ironic, i cant believe we are under the same hospital for our ivf, what a small world...have you started yet?
i wish you all the best.
xxx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey hun. Hope you are having a lovely weekend. 

Glad to hear that mock et went well, and also that it isnt too uncomfortable. I havent had mine yet and cant say im looking forward to it! The nurse was tempted to do it on Tuesday but because they could see from my scan that i had ovulated this month, they didnt want to risk it just incase there was a chance i had conceived naturally. ( fat chance of that  ) She told me to book in for it on day 9 of my next cycle. Af has arrived today, so mock should be next Monday. Have left a message for the clinic to call me tomorrow to get my schedule put together!! Eeeeeekkkk ,i agree, getting far to real now. That is strange that you start on day 1, from what i have read on here, most people seem to start on day 21. Maybe it is just due to different types of drugs. Im waiting for the dreaded news of how much our drugs are going to cost! Time to get the cheque book ready! lol 

Im full of mixed emotions at the momant. I've been dying to get started, but now its really happening im feeling pretty scared about it all. How am i going to cope with the effects of the drugs, will i be able to inject myself, etc, and worst of all am i going to be able to cope if it doesnt work! I guess its pretty natural to feel like this though. How are you feeling about it all? Im so pleased we are going to be at a similiar stage. Be good to compare notes so to speak. And hopefully we will both have a BFP to celebrate at the end of it    
Speak soon hun   xx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi KELZ29,

How are you? My af has arrived today so i should be starting in 21 days time!! Getting scary now. What stage are you at? Are you fairly local to Oxford then? There is a cycle page on here for women cycling at Oxford. A really lovely group of ladies.

Wishing you lots of luck too xx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

rachael83 said:


> Hi KELZ29,
> 
> How are you? My af has arrived today so i should be starting in 21 days time!! Getting scary now. What stage are you at? Are you fairly local to Oxford then? There is a cycle page on here for women cycling at Oxford. A really lovely group of ladies.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck too xx


Hello Rachel,
I think i quoted the wrong bit oops lol. it was carrots who i am at the same hospital and clinic with which is a small world 
Congrats on starting soon, i am 3 weeks in now, i have my egg collection booked for next monday...its so scary and exciting at the same time 
its strange to here you starting on day 21 as started on day 1 of my A/F...i suppose clinics do it all differently every where.
So is this your first cycle of ivf?
I wish you all the best and will be here if u need anything.


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi girls, how are you both?

Rachael

Glad that af arrived, yay!  Only 20 more days until you start then hun, how exciting!  Very odd that I start on day 1 of my cycle but like Kelz said, I guess all clinics are different.  Not sure I could wait another few weeks to be honest so I am glad I start on day 1.

I’m full of mixed emotions too, horrid isn’t it?!  I am really impatient to get started and to feel I am finally doing something but sooo nervous about it all at the same time.  This is a huge thing we are doing to our bodies and it freaks me out a little bit, but loads of lovely ladies have been there and done it before us and knowing that helps.  I am really worried about how the drugs are going to affect my mood, as I can be a horror when I have PMT anyway - my DH is dreading it!    And I’m also having the expected ‘what if’ worries..... what if I don’t react properly to the drugs, what if we don’t get many follicles/eggs, what if the none fertilise, what if it doesn’t work as this is our only try?!  I am trying to be positive but its hard to be all the time isn’t it?

Hope by the time you read this that you have your schedule all ready for you.  Exciting times ahead hun.     

Kelz

Have responded to you on the other chat thread.  Really hope today goes well or went well, depending on when you read this.   

xx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Carrots12 said:


> Hi girls, how are you both?
> 
> Rachael
> 
> ...


Good Afternoon Carrots,
It is frustrating when your waiting to start, i remember that feeling oh so well. but dont worry it will start before you no it and then before you know it you'll be over 3 weeks into it like me  it flys by! I cant believe this time next week i would have had my egg collection  
It is only normal to have those what if's hun, but you just have to keep neutral about things, my tip is when people our too positive saying cant wait for your going to be a mummy...i simply say hopefully. thats always been my attitude with the ivf a neutral response to everything...hopefully. it has helped me to stay calm and not to negative or positive.
when is A/F due for you to start? hopefully not to long now 
Keep relaxed and all will be fine.
xx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Also Good Afternoon rachel,
I hope your also doing ok today?
xx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi guys  
hope you are both well? Sorry for such delayed response again, there are just not enough hours in the day at the momant! Especially when 10 hrs a day are spent at work!

Carrots - has Af arrived yet?? I hope its not keeping you waiting, and you can get started soon (if you havent already) we shouldnt be far apart! I had mock et today and all fine, so i have my schedule and my drugs are paid for ( £680 later!) and are being delivered on Thursday. Ready to start DR a week Saturday ( 5th May). Ahhhhh getting very real now!

Kelz - How did EC go? How many lovely eggs did you get? And whats your situation now? 

 and   to you both xx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi rachel,
Egg collection went well yes, we got 12 eggs 10 of which were matured, so we now have 9 fertilised   
So all going well i will be having E/T on thursday or saturday if they get to blastocyst  

Wow yours is coming up so fast now, i wish you all the best when you start and anything you need to know just ask.
Love,Hugs and Babydust
      xxxxx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi ladies, how are you both?

Kelz - thats such amazing news re your little embies, bet you were over the moon!  Fingers crossed they are doing what they should be and that you'll have some strong ones come ET day.  Keep us posted as to when you are going to have that done.

Rachael - sorry to read you have been working such long days, you must be shattered!  I am glad that the mock transfer went well and how exciting that you will have your drugs tomorrow!  Makes it feel very real doesn't it.  Not long at all now until you get started - how are you feeling about it all?

As for me..... I phoned the hospital on Monday to check all is okay for me to start sniffing when I get my period and they have said I must start by Sunday at the latest otherwise I'll have to delay until the next month due to the bank holidays.    I am really disappointed as I have mentally prepared myself to start in the next week but am also telling myself its not the end of the world for us to wait another month - we've waited long enough that another month is nothing really.  I know that AF is lurking, I can feel her hiding round the corner waiting to show her face, and just hope she is early for once.  Its so frustrating waiting and not knowing whether we'll be starting this month or not.  Of course if AF stays away cos we got lucky naturally then I won't mind.  

Sending you both lots of   and   .

Take care.

xxx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all

Rachael - just wanting to say hi and good luck for your sniffing on Saturday.  Really hope it goes okay for you.  One step closer hun, its very exciting.  

Kelz - hope your little embie is snuggling in tight.

Take care girls.

xxx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey Carrots,
Hope your doing ok on the meds and things are progressing for you hun?
I am so hoping and praying our little embie is doing ok, this 2ww is the worst bit of the whole cycle   i still have 9 days to go till OTD
All i can do is hope and pray everyday that our embie is snuggled in there            


Love and Hugs to you hun and keep me updated on how your doing.
                            xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

lovely ladies. Hope you are both well??

Carrots - did af arrive on time? Have you managed to get started? I really hope so as i know waiting another month would not be ideal hun xx

Kelz - amazing news on all 9 going to blast, thats amazing   Hope the little one is sticking in there for you  . Did you make the decision to only have one blast put back or were you governed by your clinic?? We have the ultimate choice as we are self funding but our clinic has strongly advised that if we get to blast we should only have one put back, due to our age and the high chance of twins. I can completely see what they are saying as multiple births have a lot higher risks, but there is still a tiny part of me that thinks this could be our only chance and getting 2 would be a bonus! I think ultimately that if we are lucky enough to go to blast then we would just go for one as im only 5 foot and a size 8 so i dont think my body would cope with 2! lol Just wondered what your opinion was on it and whether you had any choice in the matter.  xx

Afm - up bright and early this morning for first sniff! I had it all ready and by the bed. Hospital advised that i do it at 7am and 7pm so there goes any lay in for the next month or so! Doh! First sniff went ok. The synarel tastes awful tho! I guess i will get use to it after a few times. Let the journey begin!

Lots of    and    to you both xxx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Morning Rachael,
Thank you yes we were so pleased that 9 went to blast  we only had 1 put back as they said it was such high quality and im young and have good fertility rates.
but we have 6 frozen   blasts in the lab which we are well pleased about  
Our OTD is next saturday, so scared and excited at the same time...i just pray it works for us      
Congrats on starting the sniffing this morning and good luck with the rest of your journey. if you need any advice or help with any of it just give me a shout.

Love and Hugs to you


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi girls, how are you both?

Rachael - How is the sniffing going?  It doesn't taste great at all does it?  I didn't want to tell you before you started it as I didn't want to worry you.  You do get used to it though and I find that a little treat of chocolate after helps take the taste away (obviously not after the morning sniff, thats too early for chocolate even for me!  ).  Do you know how much longer until you are expected to start your stimms?   

Kelz - Not long not until you test, how exciting!  I bet you can't wait to get peeing on that stick to find out if its worked.  I have such a good feeling for you and your little blasto and will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.  Make sure you keep us posted.    

AFM, I had a scan on Tuesday and my lining was nice and thin so started my stimm injections that evening.  Luckily they are so easy to do and I hardly felt the needle go in at all.  I am now booked in for scans on Tuesday and Friday and hopefully e/c will take place on Monday 21st.  Eeeek!!!

  this works for us all.

   

xxx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey carrots,
Lovely to hear from you, i am glad to hear things are going well for you, good luck with the stimms now and eeg collection coming up, keep me updated hun.

AFM- I am really scared to be honest, i felt really positive, then stupidly i have done a couple of early tests which came up negative, so now feeling as though it may not have worked, but im praying it will all change on saturday             

Love and Hugs 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi girls,

Kelz, i am so sorry to see your news hun. sending you lots of   . I can't imagine how you are feeling at the momant, but if you want to talk you know we are both here for you. Try to stay positive hun, you have your 6 lovely blasts in the freezer, im sure the next one will be the one.        xxx

carrots - How are you feeling hun? how has the stimming gone? Glad to hear that you havent found the injections too difficult or painful, i cant say im looking forward to them! Im not scared of needles at all and regularly give blood, but its just the thought of doing it to myself that worries me. Are you still all set for Ec on Monday? Will be thinking of you  . How long did you have to D/r for? Yours seemed a lot quicker than mine! maybe its due to the day of our cycle that we started on. Im on day 11 now and still have another 14 days before my baseline scan! seems to be going on forever! Have you booked lots of time off for Ec and Et? I have booked 2 weeks off from 11th June as thats when my Ec should be if all goes well with stimms. Hope you are feeling ok and positive    

Lots of love to you both xxx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Morning girls

Kelz - how are you hun?   I am so so sorry for your news, I am totally gutted for you and your DH.  I hope you are resting up and being looked after.  Like Rachael says, you have those lovely little blastos in the freezer waiting for you when you are ready, I'm sure the next one will be the one too.    

Rachael - how are you doing?    How is your sniffing going?  Hope you are getting used to the taste, its not so bad after a while is it?  Have you had any side effects to it all?  So do you have to wait another 14 days before you start stimming too then?  Sorry for all the Qs!   Its crazy how different the hospitals do it isn't it?  I started d/reg on 26th April, started stimms on 8th May and am due for trigger shot on 19th and e/c on 21st so all happening really quickly.

I bet you can't wait to start stimming, how are you feeling about it all?  The injections are going well thanks hun, I am not good with needles at all but have found it so easy so I am sure you will be fine.  Just remember to push the drug in slowly - on the times I have tried to get it over and done with quickly it has hurt!

I have been really lucky and taken a combination of different leave so am now off for 4 weeks - have never been off for more than 2 weeks since I started working when I was 18!  This week I am at the hospital 4 times so needed it really and then next week I want the week to recover from ec and then be ready and waiting for the call for et (fingers crossed we get that far   ).  I then have two weeks leave as I didn't want to be a work when/if I find out this hasn't worked. 

I had my day 7 scan yesterday - was really worried as haven't had many side effects from the drugs (only a few twinges) so started to think they might not be working.  The Doctor was really happy, apparently I have 6-8 nice follicles on each side that are developing well so was really pleased with that.    they continue to do as they should and that they contain some lovely little eggs.

Am hoping the next 14 days goes quickly for you so that you can start the next stage.  Always here if you need me.

   to you both.

xxx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey ladies,
Well i am slowly coming to terms with my bfn now, its been hard and still is heartbreaking, but i keep telling myself it is not over, we have our frozen embies 
Hospital said i will have to have 2 normal A/F cycles first before starting the FET   but i guess it gives my body time to get back to normal from all the ivf drugs, so fingers crossed it will be second time lucky for us. just hope my little embies are safe up at the bridge centre  

Glad its all going well girls for you both, good luck with E/C carrotts and i'll pray for you for good results throughout.
Good luck to you also rachel with your cycle.

HUGS TO YOU BOTH AND HOPEFULLY WE'LL SPEAK AGAIN SOON.
  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi guys  

Carrots - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow Hun, will be thinking of you and   you get lots of lovely eggs. Keep us posted. I'm struggling a bit with the d/r , very tired all the time and headaches. I have to do it for 24 days before I Have a scan and blood test to check I have.down regulated, so another 9 days to go yet. Then I should start stimm on the 30th. Scans on the 6th and 8th June and proposed ec week of 11th June. I think I would much rather have done the shorter cycle that u have done but I guess the clinic decide the best course did each individual. It just seems very long and drawn out. think I will be happier when I get to stimms, d/r sucks. Let me know how it all goes tomorrow hun   xxx

Kelz -  I'm pleased you are feeling a bit more positive now hun, it must be so hard to be at first tho. I'm sure your clinic are taking great care of your blasts. Will you try again as soon as your allowed to or have a little break? Either way stay in touch and let us know how you are doing xx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Carrots - how are you doing hun? Been thinking of you lots. Hope everything has gone ok. Sending you big  xx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Rachael, how are you doing hun?  Not long now until you start your stimming - how are you feeling?

So sorry I haven't written for a while, I thought I had but my heads clearly been all over the place the last few weeks.  

I can't believe that this time last week I was having EC!  We got 13 eggs, 10 of which fertilised and by day three 8 of them were still doing well so went to blast.  We went to the clinic on Saturday and there was 1 clear winner which they put in and we have ended up with 4 frosties so are really happy about that.  Feels so odd to think that we are now in our 2ww - its been a long long journey to get to this point so its amazing to have this hope, although trying not to get my hopes up too much just in case.  Just    our embie is sticking as I type this.

So exciting that you have all this to come.  How are you finding the d/r?  I bet you'll be pleased to move onto the next bit, it seems like you have been doing your sniffing for ages.  Once you start the stimms you are one step closer to your dream.

Keep me posted hun.  Big    to you.

xxx


----------



## tinicia2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi ladies this is my first time on here and just wanted to wish you all the best of luck      and big   to those who had news they ain't want.

I'm 25 and I'm currently in the middle of my first cycle of ivf (long protocol) due to blocked tubes and my right one had tobe removed.
I started D/R on the 5th may had D/R scan and bloods on 21sy may started stimms (gonal f) on the 24th of may I had my 1st stimms scan today witch show 16 folicles on my left and 15 on my right so very pleAsed with that I just hop they all continue to grow      

Rachel how old R u if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello ladies, hope you don't mond me jumping in, but I've just read your whole thread, and now feel in panrt a little emotionaly attached to see it through to your outcomes.... 

Kelz - I'm sorry you had a bfn, wow so many frosties tho, that will give you many go's at it - well done and hang in there

Carots - good luck on the 7th for OTD -  I start DR that day, so an exciting day alround.

Rachael -  Good luck for EC and ET while your off work - I'm going to OFU too, it does seem very drawn out, but I guess they have their reasons

I'm routing for you all X


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

all

Carrots - thats amazing news hun, so pleased for you and   that little one is sticking nicely for you. How are you feeling? Hope you are coping ok with the 2ww. keep me posted.      xx

Kelz - hope you are doing ok hun.    xx

Tinicia2010 - hi and welcome to the thread   we started d/r on the same day, although i have had to do it for a bit longer than you. How is the stimming going? How are you finding the injections? Im 28, why do you ask? Good luck with the rest of your treatment xx

Jj mum - hi and welcome to the thread also. I have come across your posts on the OFU thread also. Not long now till you start d/r. Have you had your drugs delivered yet? Is this your first ivf? The d/r does drag on a bit with the long protocol but hopefully will be worth it in the end   Best of luck with your treatment xx

AFM - had my down reg scan this morning and all good ( thank god!), so start stimms tomorrow. One step closer -    A bit nervous about doing the first injection. DH is scared of needles so wont be able to help me, so its all down to me! Im sure once the first one is over i will be fine. Scan booked for day 8 due to polycystic ovaries so roll on next wednesday! The nurse i saw today said all of the side effects from d/r should start to go when i start stimming, so fingers crossed i will start feeling a bit better as been suffering bad headaches and struggled to sleep properly for the last 2 weeks. Hopefully it will all be worth it in the end though  

Babydust and   to all. Looking forward to hearing all your news over the coming weeks  xxxx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all, hope you are all good today.

Rachael - so glad its all going well for you and a massive GOOD LUCK for your first injection today, sooo excited for you that you are onto the next step.  I can honestly say that they are fine to do.  My DH couldn't help me either so I had to get on with it myself and am a bit of a needle phobe (well I was!) and I found them really easy.  Are you on Gonal F using the pen?  My advice would be to take it nice and slowly when you are doing it - the only time I had any pain was when I tried to push the drug in too quickly to get it over and done with.  I also watched a video of someone doing an injection on You Tube before I did my own and I found that really helped.  Fingers crossed your side effects from d/r start to go away now, how horrible for you that you have been suffering.

Tinicia and Jj Mum - Welcome to the thread.  

Tinicia - Wow, thats a lot of follicles!  Lets hope that they contain some lovely eggs for you.  How much longer will you be stimming for?  Any date set for EC yet?

Jj mum - how far into the treatment are you?  Good luck whatever stage you are at.

Kelz - Not sure if you come on here anymore but just wanted to send you a big   hun.  Hope you are starting to feel better.  Any update on when you are going to get one of your lovely frosties put back?  Really hope its soon and that it works for you.

It feels weird to be the person on this thread that is the furthest along!  I am now 4dp5dt and nothing much to report at all.  I've had some twinges but they could be from the pessaries or constipation (sorry tmi) so trying not to read too much into them.  Am determined NOT to test before OTD as I don't want my lovely little PUPO bubble to burst.

Sending you all lots of   and  .

xxx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi carrots, thanx for the advice regarding injecting. I have been watching the videos too so feel prepared. When I went to the clinic yesterday they got me to practice getting the syringe loaded and inject it into a pretend tummy! I'm on menopor so its proper syringes rather than the pen. I'm feeling ready tho, had a big fat Chinese for dinner and have some chocolate ready for after I have done that all important first Jab!   
I think your right to try not to test till your OTD date, it must be the longest two Weeks ever though! I have a good feeling for u though and have everything crossed for next week for you hun. Try to relax and enjoy your time off, at least you have had lovely weather to enjoy  
Big    ^hu gme^


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Rachael

How are you doing?  How are you getting on with your stimms injections?  Will you have your scan soon to see how your follicles are getting on?  Fingers crossed for you in that they are growing nicely.  How are you feeling?

Tinicia and Jj Mum - how are you both?

I have two more sleeps until I can test and cannot wait as officially going  .  Had a scare on Sunday morning when I woke in the early hours to strong af cramping and spent the rest of the day convinced that the old witch was on her way but luckily so far so good.  It would have been too late for implanting pain I think but still hoping it was a good pain and not a bad one.

Hope you are all enjoying the long weekends.

Sending you lots of   and  .

xxx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

carrots - just a quick post to say I will be thinking of you tomorrow and have every possible part of me crossed for a BFP for you. You have done so well not testing early, I hope I can.be as patient as you if I get that far  . Please let me know how u get on hun 

AFM - had a scan this morning on day 8 of stimms. Follicles growing ok, biggest ones at 12mm at the moment. Hoping they continue to grow over next couple of days, got another scan Friday morning. The nurse I saw today thought that EC would probably be Tuesday or Wednesday. Grow little follicles grow! 

Massive   ^hugme ^ hun. Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight xxx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Rachael

How are you?  How are those little follies doing - hope they are continuing to grow well.  Any update on when your EC will be?  So excited for you hun.  How are you feeling about it all?

Sadly its not good news from me - got a bfn.    Am gutted but focusing on the 4 lovely little frosties that we have waiting for us now - hopefully one of them will be 'the one'.   

Sending you and your follies lots of   .  Have a great weekend.

xxx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Carrots - i am so sorry to hear your news hun. sending you huge    . I hope you are doing ok and that DH is looking after you. Im sure its hard to feel positive at the momant, but just think of those lovely frosties you have waiting for you. Your time will come    . Will you try again as soon as you can or wait a while to give yourself a break? Thinking of you hun xx

AFM - EC booked for tuesday at 7.30! so last day of drugs for me today. Looking forward to a drug free day tomorrow. Feeling so bloated and tender now, so really ready for them to come out. At my scan on friday i had some good front runners at 17 and a few smaller ones between 13 and 15 that they thought should make it, so fingers crossed i get a good amount of eggs. I will keep you posted.

  xx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey hun. Hope you are doing ok, been thinking of you  
Just wanted to let you know I got 7 eggs today. All went smoothly and didn't feel a thing. A bit tender now so resting up and being looked after by Dh. 
Take care hun xx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

OMG hun, I'm so sorry - I meant to send you a good luck message but been really busy and distracted.  Soooo glad it went well and that's a fab number of eggs to get, well done you!!!  Are you over the moon?  Will keep everything crossed for your call tomorrow to let you know how they did overnight.

Glad you are feeling okay now, make sure you rest up well.

Keep me posted.  Lots of   and  .

xxx


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Hun, thank you for your well wishes. I am pleased to say that all 7 have fertilised    Yay to DH's super sperm  
Et provisionally booked for friday at 10am, but they will call in the morning and if 4 are still going strong we will go for blast on Sunday.

Big   hun. Hope you are staying strong xx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi hun

Wow, thats amazing news!  Well done to the super sperm!    You must be so pleased that all 7 are doing so well, thats fabulous.  Keep me posted re ET.

How are you feeling today after yesterdays EC?  Hope you are recovering well and not in any discomfort.

Lots of   and  .

xx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

hey ladies,
its been a while for me on here, just could not face it for a while  
Congrats Rachael on your 7 fertilising, good luck for E/T and all the best.


Carrots i am so sorry Hun, its so heartbreaking ain't it, after all we put our body's through with it.
I'm sending you a big hug   
Have you been back to see dr shuba yet?
well done on four frosties hun 

AFM...I am doing OK now, come to realise it was the wrong time for us anyway, as they say everything happens for a reason 
I have seen Dr shuba and need to wait for 2 normal A/F have a scan and see if all is well there, then i can have my frozen embryo transfer   which we will be putting 2 back hopefully this time  
I am pleased to say i am currently having 1 A/F now and was on time to the day  (Tim...sorry) lol
so should be august/september for frozen embryo transfer i should think or i hope 

Well ladies, take care and good luck with everything, i shall be popping on every now and then until i start my FET, then I'll be back on all the time i would think lol

LOVE, HUGS AND BABYDUST TO US ALL
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------

